# New aquisition



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Traveled over 600 miles today from Milwaukee to Indianapolis there and back, to meet Chris, "Muskykiller" (helluva nice guy) from Waterwolves.com to pick up this guy. The pictures he showed me didn't do this fish justice. And an attitude to boot. Within 10 minutes of being in his new tank, he never missed a beat. He was rushing the glass and flaring his gills at me when I approached the tank. Between this fish and my 15 inch managuense, water changes and tank cleanings are going to take a toll on my hands! Gotta get a longer intake tube.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW...That's a monster.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a very nice dovii. I was going to post a video of this dovii trying to get at it's old owner (before muskiekiller). That's one awesome fish, I never thought he'd sell it though....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> That's a very nice dovii. I was going to post a video of this dovii trying to get at it's old owner (before muskiekiller). That's one awesome fish, I never thought he'd sell it though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You knew his old owner? Small world









Muskykiller is like me. He moves fish in and out through a revolving door.

Post that video!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I didnt know his old owner personally... he posted a few videos on waterwolves a while ago









I checked for them and they were not up anymore


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Whatever man...you post up your fish and dont even include a picture of mine.

Nice fish Nicky!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Whatever man...you post up your fish and dont even include a picture of mine.
> 
> Nice fish Nicky!!
> [snapback]1188045[/snapback]​


I was saving that for your glory. Way to blow it butthead!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awww... now i want to know what gurke got


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> awww... now i want to know what gurke got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An extremely nice looking, bulky, (Chris siad 7") 8-10" F0 Costa Rican Dovii. This fish already has a major nuchal hump and his colors are just starting to blossom. He's a bit skittish right now but this fish is going to be a looker and a killer. I tried to snap off a picture but he ducked under some driftwood.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW! that fish is amazing. hell of a road trip (gas prices







) but well worth it.







any females around for these males????????? how old did he say this male was do you know?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NIKE said:


> WOW! that fish is amazing. hell of a road trip (gas prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gas prices...yeah







One more penny per gallon would have broken the camel's back. I forgot to ask his age. I'm kind of curious about that myself. He doesn't appear to be an old fish.

While going into the lfs here to get a styro box to ship Jeff's fish out, I noticed they had a 7" female. But I think the size difference would be a little dangerous for her don't you?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! that fish is amazing. hell of a road trip (gas prices
> ...


Well i would scoop her







the female at 7" will definately be alot smaller than the males in the tank but they are no pushovers , if you put a pcv tube in there or something (cave like) that only she can fit into was something that worked for me







once she can swim around the tank freely here and there. than add a bigger pcv tube or add some slate rock. But if you get eggs lol (laughing already sorry







) you are gonna see some real freaked out fish. And your jaguar will definately be a factor. He will more than likely have to be removed for his safety............. good luck and great monster fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nice lookin dovii you got there great pick up there guy.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > NIKE said:
> ...


Hmm.. I might just think about that. I've never bred cichlids before. It could be fun.









The jag and the dovii are already in seperate tanks, wich are side by side. I had to block their view of each other. Water was starting to fly!









Thanks AKS


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately a great pick up, the Dovii looks flawless









If only I had the space for one of those badboys.......


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cant wait till mine gets that big, only about 2 years now... i envy you.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what a dope fish get more pics lol


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking fish, sounds like a keeper for sure!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! Thats what I call a Loyal fish man. 600 Miles? I have a hard time going 6 miles to the LFS :laugh: 
Thats one of the best looking Dovii's ive seen though.:nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads man...i thought you were pulling my chain when you said you going to drive all those miles...the way gas prices are anyways..but it was well worth it thats a BEAUTIFUL dovii...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. Outrageous it was. But I was on a mission.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great pick man,he's a beautiful killing machine don't put him in with the jag :laugh: looking foward for the video.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

that dovii is a monster!! good choice


----------

